# Is the Infiniti the same as the Maxima?



## simon kenton (Dec 28, 2003)

My girlfriend has an Infiniti I30, 2000 model. Her car got crunched, we need a door and a fender.
Will a door and fender from the Maxima fit the Infiniti?


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Only the drivetrain and platforms are the same.


----------

